# Stunning Young Model



## Erik McCormick

Did a fun casual shoot with a local young lady who wants to get into modeling.  We met up, drove to a few different locations, had a lot of fun, and got some great photos.  I thought I'd share a few here.

































Thanks for looking!  Comments and critiques are greatly appreciated!


----------



## paulpippin29

You rule, and you know it  Excellent photo's Erik, as always. Love them all, can't pick a fav... just outstanding stuff here, and lovely model to boot


----------



## Andrew Sun

Shot #2 and #5 are my favorites, well done.


----------



## manaheim

Wow.  Nice images, complimentary lighting, good compositions... very impressive.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Nothing much to say about your technique.

But when you meet again, drop the school ring, get a makeup artist, and get that thing out of her nose  It is extremely annoying.

And I believe you had a lapse in judgement with the last shot. I would not ever focus on a models hands unless she had the best hands. Also, and I am not Mr Bush senior, the white flowers make me think of white broccoli :lmao:


----------



## Erik McCormick

c.cloudwalker said:


> Nothing much to say about your technique.
> 
> But when you meet again, drop the school ring, get a makeup artist, and get that thing out of her nose  It is extremely annoying.
> 
> And I believe you had a lapse in judgement with the last shot. I would not ever focus on a models hands unless she had the best hands. Also, and I am not Mr Bush senior, the white flowers make me think of white broccoli :lmao:


 
A dainty nose piercing is the "in" thing I assume. I see lots of younger people with them. It's not for me, but I don't mind it at all. Also the school ring is her state championship cheerleading ring, she's really proud of it.

On the last shot, I actually did the shot two different ways. Shallow DOF with focus on the flowers and then the other way around...focus on her face. The white flower was coincidentally heart shaped.  I thought it was a little different and I actually really like the photo I chose. One of my favorites! To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## bigboi3

Lovin all of them!!  3 thumbs up! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## c.cloudwalker

No personal problem with the nose stud. I have plenty of holes in my head myself :lmao:  But I had to go through the photos a second time to figure out what that annoying speck of light on her nose was.

And if you want to be a model, you need to know that you are going to do what the photographer or art director or whoever is in charge says to do. Same thing with the school ring. She may be proud of it but that's most probably not going to make her a lot of money.

She has potential as a model but mostly if you can steer her right.

I love your last photo. I just don't think she is the right model for it. And if I was her, I would not want it in my book as it brings attention to a part of her body that is not the best. Her book, just like your portfolio, should only have photos that put her (you) in the very best light possible.

I did wonder about the heart shape and almost suggested that you trim the flowers a little bit to make it more obvious but, then, I figured it was just my over-active brain and chose not to say anything about it.

You have a good one.


----------



## Erik McCormick

c.cloudwalker said:


> No personal problem with the nose stud. I have plenty of holes in my head myself :lmao: But I had to go through the photos a second time to figure out what that annoying speck of light on her nose was.
> 
> And if you want to be a model, you need to know that you are going to do what the photographer or art director or whoever is in charge says to do. Same thing with the school ring. She may be proud of it but that's most probably not going to make her a lot of money.
> 
> She has potential as a model but mostly if you can steer her right.
> 
> I love your last photo. I just don't think she is the right model for it. And if I was her, I would not want it in my book as it brings attention to a part of her body that is not the best. Her book, just like your portfolio, should only have photos that put her (you) in the very best light possible.
> 
> I did wonder about the heart shape and almost suggested that you trim the flowers a little bit to make it more obvious but, then, I figured it was just my over-active brain and chose not to say anything about it.
> 
> You have a good one.


 
Appreciate all the critiques!  I'm sure we will shoot again and try some without the piercing and ring.  This was her first shoot of any kind, so I told her to wear her favorite outfits and see how it goes.


----------



## bdavis

Great shots


----------



## a.rilley

You're absolutely correct when you say she's stunning. If I had to choose favourites I'd have to pick your first and second photos.


----------



## ShotGunNik

bigboi3 said:


> Lovin all of them!! 3 thumbs up! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 

+1 on the 3 w/ 3 thumbs up lol


----------



## rubbertree

love them all, especially the 2nd last. She is stunning and I love her hair! hahaha!


----------



## Applefanboy

Wow!  Excellent work!


----------



## inTempus

Man, GREAT shots and she's a knock out.  If she's never modeled before and she's posing like that, you're either one heck of a coach or she's a natural.  

Nice stuff, you both should be quite proud.


----------



## enufced904

Erik, your work is great.  The fourth pic really stands out to me.


----------



## LokiZ

Actually as far as the the last shot I like it.  But I might crop the hands just a bit so as to ensure to those whose opinions flow in the same direction as cloudwalker that the focus so to speak was not on the hands but the flowers.  I'm sure other here might argue the crop point but as you say to each their own.  I for one like what you did with the 6th one.  

On the others I can't say much that has not already been said.

I thought I saw a heart in those flowers... I did! I did!

Great work as always.


----------



## blash

If I were her, these would be at the top of my portfolio. There's NO way she doesn't have a career after these! Excellent work :thumbup:


----------



## Dao

Great stuff...  thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## RMThompson

Wow. Great, great work.


----------



## Erik McCormick

Thanks for all the nice comments and even the critiques!  I do appreciate them!  Hopefully we will be shooting again in the very near future and I'll be sure to share with results of the shoot!


----------



## Nicholas James Photo

You know that I'm already a fan Erik,,,, as usual an outstanding job


----------



## UUilliam

wow...
Stunning she is indeed,
As a model (at the company's / photographers discretion) the model should really remove all jewellery to be honest
great images, in some her face is very dark on the edges but i suspect this is from PP

(Y)


----------



## SrBiscuit

i can only see 1 and 2, but MAN....awesome shots!
she is beautiful and seems very comfortable in front of the cam,, and YOU know exactly what youre doing.
inspirational.:thumbup:


----------



## Christie Photo

Well...  when I read the thread title "Stunning Young Model," I said (aloud), "I'll be the judge of that."

I gotta tell ya...  I am stunned.

Beautiful girl.  Wonderful work.

-Pete


----------



## Erik McCormick

Again, thanks for the new kind words everyone!  I've taken a lot of photos of a lot of people, but I was (pleasantly) surprised with how well our shoot went.  Like I said, she's NEVER taken professional pics before besides probably group cheerleading photos.  But she came up with some of her own poses and just really knows what works.

Best of all, she lives here in my home town.  She'll be away for awhile, but I'm sure when she gets back we'll collaborate together soon enough!


----------



## epp_b

I think your photos are more stunning than anything else.

From my point of view, you are at the point of perfection; lighting, composition, everything.  Not necessarily technical or by-the-book perfection, but the type that I can look at not think, "perhaps it might look better if you did such-and-such a thing".  The type that I would not hesitate to suggest for a magazine.



> As a model (at the company's / photographers discretion) the model should really remove all jewellery to be honest


Why?


----------



## SrBiscuit

On3Media said:


> You should view my thread, we are holding a photo competition right now.
> This is a great model for the type of photo we are looking for. View my thread and submit your entry if you have a photo of her (or similar model) that you think meets our criteria. The prize is not only recognition but also a video from a National Advertising Agency (which you could use on your website, for a commercial, put on Youtube -- whatever, and she could use it in her portfolio as well.)
> 
> Something to consider anyway.
> 
> Looking forward to your entry, make sure it's more on the side of high-fashion than Senior pictures, but I think you definitely know how to pull it off. Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> Jolean Rook
> owner, On 3 Media
> On3media@gmx.com


 
im sorry, but...poor form.:thumbdown:

:angry1:


----------



## camz

great shoot! overall my favorites are #2 and #4....I think her eyes are her best feature and I like it how you brought them out on #3.  


camz
http://simplydashy.blogspot.com


----------

